# Help wanted



## macca57 (Sep 21, 2005)

Is there anyone on the boards who sailed with King Line or Scottish Tankers in the 80's. If so who? can you let me know who employed you


----------



## lazyjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

I left the bulk carrier "King Alfred" on 25/2/1980, in Lisbon (Joined her in Oxelosund, Sweden 25/10/1980) .
She was then managed by, Cayzer, Irvine Shipping Ltd. 1 Seething Lane, London.

Much head office stuff found its way to the National Maritime Museum, Greenwich when the company closed down in 1981(?). However from my recent depressing contacts with the administrators I get the impression that they are not interested in being helpful.


----------

